# Water Controller!!!!



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I found this water controlling unit. I just had to share it with you guys. Tell what you think. Have any of you used such a device??? If so what are some of the drawbacks??? I love the fact it can simulate sunrise/sunset and the moon. Woaaa Mamma piranha breeding just got easier...

And it writes data to a computer.

Here is the link

Water contoller


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

good find looks like that will help you out alot. Will you be using to this to try and breed somthing like Ternz or Piraya. Good luck hope it works as good as it sounds. Will you beable to hook this up to you computer and save all you data?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

That is freakin' awesome! 
I can't find the price, though. what does it cost?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

For that price, it better make gold bars too.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> good find looks like that will help you out alot. Will you be using to this to try and breed somthing like Ternz or Piraya. Good luck hope it works as good as it sounds. Will you beable to hook this up to you computer and save all you data?


 It saves all data to a computer. It runs on software. I did find another that monitored the Nitrates, and nitrites. It looks way to complex for me. I can keep them in check.

I will use it on the S.Geryi. My piraya are too small. Perhaps piraya in the future. I don't think it's necessary for Ternetzi. Ternetzi looks like its temperature and water. I don't know if people look deep into their habitat, but they are on the other side of the equator. As sunrise gets sorter, sunsets get longer. There is also a tremendous temperature change through the seasons. But the Geryi have the most diversified water parameter shifts. Perhaps this unit can help me keep water parameter shifts in check.

Here is the link to the more complex one. The diagram seams like something I wouldn't want to deal with.

Just too much for me


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

rufus said:


> For that price, it better make gold bars too.


 THe prices of some of the breeding things I purchase, are helping me to understand why piranhas are so expensive. I used to think it was a monopoly untill I rased 2500 babies in 4 months... Tons of food, and tons of electic bills.

I chose to explore breeding species that haven't been bred in captivity. To me price is no object. Success is what's improtant.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

rich ppl these dayz --------------^


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

vtecbro007 said:


> rich ppl these dayz --------------^


 NOt rich. JUst die hard hobbiest!!!! Let's hear it loud from all!!!

*LONG LIVE THE PIRANHA!!!!*


----------

